# Dogs in Cyprus



## Yorksgirl (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi

Can we take our Staffordshire bull terriers from the uk to Cyprus?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Yorksgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> Can we take our Staffordshire bull terriers from the uk to Cyprus?


According to government

Not allowed in Cyprus:

American Pit Bull/Pit Bull Terrier

Japanese Tosa

Argentinian Mastiff/Dogo Argentino

Brazilian Mastiff/Fila Brasileiro


----------



## Yorksgirl (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi
They are not Pitt Bulls I really need clarification thanks


----------



## SiAnDem (Jan 8, 2016)

Yorksgirl said:


> Hi
> They are not Pitt Bulls I really need clarification thanks


I don't think Anders was confusing Staffies with pitbulls, just posting the list to reassure you.

Staffies are fine to be imported into Cyprus, as they are not on the government's banned list.


----------



## Yorksgirl (Feb 14, 2016)

Brilliant thanks :grinning:


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Could I advise you to check with the Govt Vet first.


----------



## Yorksgirl (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi. How do I do that please?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Yorksgirl said:


> Hi
> They are not Pitt Bulls I really need clarification thanks


I have not said that. Staffies are fine, as long as they are named Staffordshire terrier and not Pit Bull terrier or any cross with pitbull


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Yorksgirl said:


> Hi. How do I do that please?


25 819512 Limassol. They are very helpful


----------



## Yorksgirl (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your help it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Staffies are ok. Totally different to Pitt bulls etc.


----------

